# Filtro Hipass para bajos (Eliminar frecuencias subsonicas) recomendado para HomeAudio



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 8, 2010)

Buenas, otra ves por aqui
_esta vez tengo una interrogante que le puede ser util a todos aquellos que tienen mini sonidos caseros y las frecuencias muy muy bajas aveces les distorcionan la musica en partes de algunas canciones... _

en mi incesante lucha por acomodar bien mi modesto equipo de sonido, me veo en la necesidad de hacer un *filtro hipass para bajos *

me explico
ya que ciertas frecuencias bajas (20-30-40-50Hz) no son bien reproducidas en cajones caseros (o por mis por mis bajos "cajon pasabanda") quisiera eliminar casi completamente dichas frecuencias "muy bajas"

la razon es porque esas frecuencias son muy pesadas y consumen mucha corriente, para ahorrar esa corriente de frecuencias que no son bien reproducidas quisiera eliminarlas, es decir que la frecuencia al llege amplificador por encima de los 60Hz o que pueda ser variable (como un crossover pero al reves)

estaba averiguando y conseguí in formacion en esta pagina:

*Filtro Pasa altos (Hi-Pass)*

​

en la que hablan sobre un filtro subsonico, *para filtrar frecuencias que al final NO son reproducidas por los altavoces, cosa que para mi punto de vista es muy util*
ya que esas frecuencias que aveces hacen que nuestros amplificadorsitos distorcionen la señal en ciertas partes de una cancion cuando lo tenemos en una fiesta al maximo del volumen y nos hace quedar mal

no soy muy experto en audio pero hago lo posible, siempre estoy investigando y aprendiendo cosas nuevas

quisiera obtener mas informacion al respecto, o si alguno de ustedes ya ha tenido la experiencia de fabricar uno


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Estos filtros de los que hablás se conocen como "Rumble Filter" y su función es, efectivamente, descartar todo lo que esté por debajo de las frecuencias deseables. Quitan es "brum...." que se oye de fondo muchas veces.

Son un pasaaltos sintonizado a la frecuencia que se te antoje cortar (20, 30, 80Hz...) y este  de ESP que posteaste es muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 9, 2010)

ok, gracias, pero quería sabe si alguien ha tenido la experiencia de hacer uno,
para sber si puedo confiar en el ciruito que postee no me vaya a quemar la planta y todo lo demas XD


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 9, 2010)

Arma el filtro, es muy confiable la fuente de donde lo sacaste.
De ahí me guié para hacer un filtro pasabajos+ preamplificador. Cuando lo armes y pruebes consigue un buen gabinete metálico para evitar interferencias y demás, procurando usar cables cortos y una buena masa (GND).

Saludos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 9, 2010)

ok, gracias, mañana voy a comprar los materiales...
luego aviso lo que me pasó XD


----------



## jorger (Jun 5, 2016)

Sé que éste post tiene 6 años desde la última vez que se comentó. Creo que es interesante revivirlo porque casualmente me topé con la web del primer mensaje y a la vez lo ví aquí posteado.
Como me va a venir perfecto para el 2.1 que estoy haciendo me tomé algo de tiempo para hacerle un PCB (un sólo canal). 
No lo he probado aún, sólo es un diseño. A ver si uno de estos días puedo empezar a montarlo, que lo dudo bastante porque ando muy liado.
Le añadí dos zener en la entrada de alimentación, y unos pad´s libres para que coloquen las resistencias limitadoras deacuerdo a sus necesidades. Para eso recomiendo éste post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calculo-resistencia-limitadora-regulador-diodo-zener-109896/
Dejo adjunto el PDF del PCB listo para imprimir, el esquema del circuito, una captura de pantalla del programa donde lo diseñé para que veáis la disposición de los componentes *deacuerdo al esquema*, y la tabla de valores de C1-C6 para distintas frecuencias de corte.
Nota: He ignorado C7 ya que en éste caso sólo se usa un integrado.
A ver qué les parece.
Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Jun 29, 2016)

Después de varias semanas os traigo novedades (al fin) . Acabo de probarlo y funciona muy bien 
Tened muy en cuenta el cálculo de resistencia limitadora para los zener y en el caso más desfavorable. En mi caso tengo que agrandarlas porque los zener se calientan. Nada que no tenga rápida solución.

Edit: Tanto la distancia entre pads de la entrada de alimentación, como el de entrada de señal, como en el de salida no se ajustan para la típica bornera de PCB, no encajan. Y no sé por qué. Lo que sí sé es que usaré el eagle a partir de ahora.


----------



## LuisVonka (May 20, 2020)

Perdón por revivir el post, pero quiero consultar si el filtro sub-sonico para hacerlo de 24db de caída solamente debo repetir el circuito, es decir usar 2 tl072? requiere un preamp a la salida por el tipo de corte?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2020)

LuisVonka dijo:


> Perdón por revivir el post, pero quiero consultar si el filtro sub-sonico para hacerlo de 24db de caída solamente debo repetir el circuito, es decir usar 2 tl072?* requiere un preamp a la salida por el tipo de corte?*



SI es que "*Antes*" de colocar el filtro la señal de audio era suficientemente alta para excitar el resto de tu cadena de audio *NO *será necesario.
El filtro *SOLO *afecta las frecuencias mas bajas dejando pasar sin afectar el resto

¿ Por que consideras necesaria tanta atenuación ?


----------



## jorger (May 20, 2020)

LuisVonka dijo:


> Perdón por revivir el post, pero quiero consultar si el filtro sub-sonico para hacerlo de 24db de caída solamente debo repetir el circuito, es decir usar 2 tl072? requiere un preamp a la salida por el tipo de corte?


No, tienes que cambiar la configuración de los componentes pasivos y utilizar sólo dos operacionales, que para ese caso es un sólo TL072.
En el tema donde desarrollé el 2.1 tienes en la última página el esquema del filtro pasabanda (24dB/oct), que no es más que la suma de un pasabajos y un subsónico. Puedes partir de ahí y quedarte sólo con el último.
Edit: para lo del preamp idem que Fogonazo.
Un saludo.


----------

